# hay trailer extensions



## chazlew

Hello, new to this forum, I am looking for ideas on my semi trailer. What i want to do is put extensions on it for hauling hay. I dont want them permanent and they dont have to flop out of the way when not in use. Any ideas and pictures would be much appreciated.


----------



## BCFENCE

Im guessing you want to make it wider, If so chaeck out these low boy equipment trailors that have the swing out brackets down the sides, just swing them out lay a board in and it looks like you could gain 8 or 9 inches on each side.
THOMAS


----------



## swmnhay

For rd bales some guys have a rail along the edge built out of pipe or tubing about 4-6" high to tilt the bales in,Not making it wider but making a sturdier load.And after its unloaded they don't have to remove extentions hanging over the edge.


----------



## chazlew

Thanks for the replies.


----------

